
Apple Commits $2.5B to Ease California Housing Crunch - zachh
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/04/business/apple-california-housing-crisis.html
======
mytailorisrich
> _another $1 billion to help first-time home buyers find mortgages._

This does not solve the issue, while in fact making housing even less
affordable by allowing prices to keep going up.

Stick to encouraging both building more (increase supply) and shifting
employees out of Silicon Valley (decrease demand).

